# Goats



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We just had our first kids (2 buckling's) Friday night. Got home from dinner and there they were. We didn't know she was pregnant when we got her last fall. She was cleaning and pampering the one but the other was laying about 20' away. He wasn't cleaned at all and was shivering something terrible (cold and damp that night) so we brought him in the house, cleaned him up, went out and milked mom and fed him. We bought milk replacer on Sat and it appears he is going to make it. We've taken him back out to mom a couple times but she doesn't seem at all interested. My question to you folks is; at what age can hay or grain be introduced to a kid ? Thanks


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> We just had our first kids (2 buckling's) Friday night. Got home from dinner and there they were. We didn't know she was pregnant when we got her last fall. She was cleaning and pampering the one but the other was laying about 20' away. He wasn't cleaned at all and was shivering something terrible (cold and damp that night) so we brought him in the house, cleaned him up, went out and milked mom and fed him. We bought milk replacer on Sat and it appears he is going to make it. We've taken him back out to mom a couple times but she doesn't seem at all interested. My question to you folks is; at what age can hay or grain be introduced to a kid ? Thanks


My parents goats are starting to eat solids... but still rely on some of the mom's milk. They are about a month old right now.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks dukman. I got the same answer from another forum as well. Start introducing a little hay or grain at about 4 weeks.


----------



## coyotech (Dec 26, 2012)

I help take care of friends' goats every day, and a couple of the does have had kids since I've been doing that. The kids stay with the herd from the beginning and actually begin to eat with the adults and graze within a week or so. Of course they need the milk, but the kids who start grazing early with the herd are healthy and active. Based on that, I would say there is no need to introduce them to alfalfa and hay gradually. They are able to eat solid food very early, and do not need to be guarded in that area.


----------

